# You're not dreaming, medals are back!



## Vulpes Abnocto (Feb 11, 2015)

You may have noticed this morning that we have re-instated the old medal system in regards to postcount. 
In case you've forgotten, or if you weren't around when the system was in place, your medal count is directly related to your postcount. 
For an explanation of these ranks, take a look at the wiki. 

Thank you Costello, tj_cool, Minox, and others for making this change possible. 

_I for one appreciate the visible e-peen_


----------



## Jayro (Feb 11, 2015)

People who have more medals than me with lower post counts make me cry. Is it a glitch?

Nevermind, just read the wiki.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Feb 11, 2015)

Jayro said:


> People who have more medals than me with lower post counts make me cry. Is it a glitch?


 
That is in fact a feature.
More medals < Shinier medals
For instance, a lot of people have more medals than me. But mine is awesome.


----------



## DinohScene (Feb 11, 2015)

Omg ty ;_;
I'm crying <3


----------



## Jayro (Feb 11, 2015)

DinohScene said:


> Omg ty ;_;
> I'm crying <3


 
Well now, you're certainly off to a good start. ^^;


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Feb 11, 2015)

Just a reminder,






  We call this the Awesome Possum


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Feb 11, 2015)

Omg I just noticed.


----------



## FAST6191 (Feb 11, 2015)

Ah all alone in one directory, thank you wildcard blocking software.


----------



## Sicklyboy (Feb 11, 2015)

Also, each medal has its proper alt-text/hover-text associated with it, so if you're ever unsure what a medal stands for, hover over it with your mouse for about a second and you'll get a nice little tooltip explaining it!


----------



## guitarheroknight (Feb 11, 2015)

My body is lactating of pure joy!


----------



## BORTZ (Feb 11, 2015)

Vulpes you kept your promise, I cant tell you how happy I am


----------



## FAST6191 (Feb 11, 2015)

Sicklyboy said:


> Also, each medal has its proper alt-text/hover-text associated with it, so if you're ever unsure what a medal stands for, hover over it with your mouse for about a second and you'll get a nice little tooltip explaining it!



For some of the staff I believe it uses old names and probably does not account for newer ranks.


----------



## Issac (Feb 11, 2015)

I'm so happy now. I really missed these for some reason :3


----------



## dicamarques (Feb 11, 2015)

Oh my precious medals :3


----------



## VinsCool (Feb 11, 2015)

Wow awesome! Thank you


----------



## Gahars (Feb 11, 2015)

Awesome job, guys. You really put the metal to the medal.


----------



## WiiUBricker (Feb 11, 2015)

How dare you calling me a psycho, GBAtemp!


----------



## migles (Feb 11, 2015)

this makes gbatemp feel so weird...
can we hide the medals? makes my head a bit confused now xD


----------



## Lucifer666 (Feb 11, 2015)

Yessss! One of the things I missed most from before the Xenforo reboot


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Feb 11, 2015)

migles said:


> makes my head a bit confused now xD



Can't make everybody happy. 
Could you give it a couple of days before deciding that you dislike the new-old-feature? You might get used to it. Might even like it.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Feb 11, 2015)

You may have noticed this morning that we have re-instated the old medal system in regards to postcount. 
In case you've forgotten, or if you weren't around when the system was in place, your medal count is directly related to your postcount. 
For an explanation of these ranks, take a look at the wiki. 

Thank you Costello, tj_cool, Minox, and others for making this change possible. 

_I for one appreciate the visible e-peen_


----------



## migles (Feb 11, 2015)

Vulpes Abnocto said:


> Can't make everybody happy.
> Could you give it a couple of days before deciding that you dislike the new-old-feature? You might get used to it. Might even like it.


 
not saying i dislike, it just makes weird now cuz i note there is somehting on the left side
and i understand, its a cool feature just need to take some time get used to it


----------



## Ryukouki (Feb 11, 2015)

Celebration time! About time!


----------



## _Chaz_ (Feb 11, 2015)

Wonderful.
I knew that forcing my poorly worded opinions into discussions that didn't concern me would pay off one day.
You all laughed at me. Well look at me now, Francis. I have a rank, and all you have is my sense of self respect.



Spoiler



I'm just so happy


----------



## pwsincd (Feb 11, 2015)

generic medals mod icons  ? could we have custom gaming related images instead ? maybe run a comp of some sort..


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Feb 11, 2015)

pwsincd said:


> generic medals mod icons ? could we have custom gaming related images instead ? maybe run a comp of some sort..




No. You are not a beautiful and unique snowflake.


----------



## migles (Feb 11, 2015)

btw can ya fix the joined date? some people year gets into the second line, but not sure if this is because my resolution :/ (1440x900)


----------



## T-hug (Feb 11, 2015)

Dat gold


----------



## RevPokemon (Feb 11, 2015)

Medals






I gotta get em all


----------



## Haloman800 (Feb 11, 2015)

Ahh I remember this.. Testing!


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Feb 11, 2015)

T-hug said:


> Dat gold




It's just gold leaf.....


----------



## porkiewpyne (Feb 11, 2015)

Woohoo I missed them medals 

Medals are literally the only things besides AskGBATemp which I can remember from the pre-Xenforo days. Damn, my memory is horrible DX


----------



## Nathan Drake (Feb 11, 2015)

This was something I legitimately missed when they disappeared. I know it's silly, but I still like seeing something that marks how much I've participated in this forum beyond the post count itself.


----------



## Duo8 (Feb 11, 2015)

I think it needs an update. The graphics look outdated.
Nice job compacting the user info panel though.


----------



## Originality (Feb 11, 2015)

One can never have enough medals...


----------



## RevPokemon (Feb 11, 2015)

Im going to have more medals than Michael Phelps


----------



## p1ngpong (Feb 11, 2015)

I know you are all jelly of my supervisor medal, go chew your dick off with jealousy n00bs!


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Feb 11, 2015)

That's a medal? I always thought it was the Arc of the Covenant.


----------



## Duo8 (Feb 11, 2015)

p1ngpong said:


> I know you are all jelly of my supervisor medal, go chew your dick off with jealousy n00bs!


 
No one's jelly of that space-wasting, 2002-esque medal.


----------



## RevPokemon (Feb 11, 2015)

p1ngpong said:


> I know you are all jelly of my supervisor medal, go chew your dick off with jealousy n00bs!


Not really, i love t-hug's swagy gold newspaper


----------



## p1ngpong (Feb 11, 2015)

Duo8 said:


> No one's jelly of that space-wasting, 2002-esque medal.


 
Im surprised you could reply while doing all that jealous penis chewing.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Feb 11, 2015)

You may have noticed this morning that we have re-instated the old medal system in regards to postcount. 
In case you've forgotten, or if you weren't around when the system was in place, your medal count is directly related to your postcount. 
For an explanation of these ranks, take a look at the wiki. 

Thank you Costello, tj_cool, Minox, and others for making this change possible. 

_I for one appreciate the visible e-peen_


----------



## Zorua (Feb 11, 2015)

I checked wayback machine for the last available archive of IPB GBAtemp, and looks like it's this: https://web.archive.org/web/20121018011819/http://gbatemp.net/

It was hacked shorlty afterward and the forum software was changed to Xenforo (for people who don't know).


----------



## RevPokemon (Feb 11, 2015)

Zorua said:


> I checked wayback machine for the last available archive of IPB GBAtemp, and looks like it's this: https://web.archive.org/web/20121018011819/http://gbatemp.net/
> 
> It was hacked shorlty afterward and the forum software was changed to Xenforo (for people who don't know).


Funny as I actually kinda that home screen to the one we have now


----------



## WiiUBricker (Feb 11, 2015)

p1ngpong said:


> I know you are all jelly of my supervisor medal, go chew your dick off with jealousy n00bs!


Is that an image of a pokemon on your medal flag?


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Feb 11, 2015)

WiiUBricker said:


> Is that an image of a pokemon on your medal flag?



No, but there's one holding the star on yours.


----------



## Heran Bago (Feb 11, 2015)

Dear furry admins, 

please bring back Ask GBAtemp and cheats.gbatemp.net


----------



## Joe88 (Feb 11, 2015)

I was wondering why this was brought up in the cb yesterday...


----------



## WiiUBricker (Feb 11, 2015)

Vulpes Abnocto said:


> No, but there's one holding the star on yours.


Yeah, it looks like a Swampert or something


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Feb 11, 2015)

Joe88 said:


> I was wondering why this was brought up in the cb yesterday...



It's been so damn difficult not to come out and tell people what was being planned.


----------



## osaka35 (Feb 11, 2015)

Rather than "gbatemp regular", I would have been fine with "longtime creepy lurker".


----------



## emmanu888 (Feb 11, 2015)

I'm so happy right now, the badges are back and i'm slowly making my way towards that GBATemp Maniac badge too!


----------



## Foxi4 (Feb 11, 2015)

This update made me genuinely happy, I missed the medals!


----------



## WiiUBricker (Feb 11, 2015)

Foxi4 said:


> This update made me genuinely happy, I missed the medals!


Too bad you only got a dusty newspaper


----------



## storm75x (Feb 11, 2015)

Someone get the oil!


----------



## bowser (Feb 11, 2015)

Zorua said:


> I checked wayback machine for the last available archive of IPB GBAtemp, and looks like it's this: https://web.archive.org/web/20121018011819/http://gbatemp.net/
> 
> It was hacked shorlty afterward and the forum software was changed to Xenforo (for people who don't know).


I really miss the old layout of the home page


----------



## guitarheroknight (Feb 11, 2015)

I want a custom Icon


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Feb 11, 2015)

guitarheroknight said:


> I want a custom Icon


 

That's what avatars and signatures are for. You have two points for originality, but the medals make us one group. A family.


----------



## guitarheroknight (Feb 11, 2015)

Vulpes Abnocto said:


> That's what avatars and signatures are for. You have two points for originality, but the medals make us one group. A family.


well that sucks... But I do like  the medal I have, makes me feel petial.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Feb 11, 2015)

No special 15k post medal?

Step it up GBAtemp.


----------



## Kiekoes (Feb 11, 2015)

Damn it's been so long since I've seen those icons! Good memories haha.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Feb 11, 2015)

Guild McCommunist said:


> No special 15k post medal?
> 
> Step it up GBAtemp.



I'm going to suggest this


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Feb 11, 2015)

You may have noticed this morning that we have re-instated the old medal system in regards to postcount. 
In case you've forgotten, or if you weren't around when the system was in place, your medal count is directly related to your postcount. 
For an explanation of these ranks, take a look at the wiki. 

Thank you Costello, tj_cool, Minox, and others for making this change possible. 

_I for one appreciate the visible e-peen_


----------



## signz (Feb 11, 2015)

Well, that's pretty cool. What's next?


----------



## Originality (Feb 11, 2015)

Vulpes Abnocto said:


> That's what avatars and signatures are for. You have two points for originality, but the medals make us one group. A family.


 
Where can one find more of these points?


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Feb 11, 2015)

Originality said:


> Where can one find more of these points?


The points that you can customize?

Point one: Avatar
Point two: signature
And truth be told
Point Three: Custom user title


----------



## Originality (Feb 11, 2015)

So that's three points for me... add on top of that the user name, and that's four points for me!


----------



## Smuff (Feb 11, 2015)

Hmmmm..... shiny


----------



## FAST6191 (Feb 11, 2015)

migles said:


> this makes gbatemp feel so weird...
> can we hide the medals? makes my head a bit confused now xD


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Feb 11, 2015)

Oh, That's what you were talking about. Thank you FAST.


----------



## Dartz150 (Feb 11, 2015)

Now the only thing I miss, (and a lot of us I'm sure) Is the use of gifs as avatars . Thank you.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Feb 11, 2015)

Dartz150 said:


> Now the only thing I miss, (and a lot of us I'm sure) Is the use of gifs as avatars . Thank you.


 
People ruined that possibility for us a long time ago by hiding....stuff... in their animations.


----------



## Dartz150 (Feb 11, 2015)

Vulpes Abnocto said:


> People ruined that possibility for us a long time ago by hiding....stuff... in their animations.



Weren't the warns enough I supose?


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Feb 11, 2015)

Dartz150 said:


> Weren't the warns enough I supose?



I think you're discounting the persistence of some people. Even after warns. And bans.


----------



## Minox (Feb 11, 2015)

WiiUBricker said:


> Too bad you only got a dusty newspaper


But it's not just a newspaper


----------



## Black-Ice (Feb 11, 2015)

WE GOTS A BLUE MEDAL BOYS <3


----------



## DaRk_ViVi (Feb 11, 2015)

Old school GBATemp FTW!


----------



## raulpica (Feb 11, 2015)

This is awesome  I really missed them!


----------



## emigre (Feb 11, 2015)

Medals are so 2011.


----------



## prowler (Feb 11, 2015)

emigre said:


> Medals are so 2011.


feels like i was never banned.


----------



## Adeka (Feb 12, 2015)

I'm hoping this doesn't lead to useless posts of people just trying to rack up post count


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Feb 12, 2015)

Adeka said:


> I'm hoping this doesn't lead to useless posts of people just trying to rack up post count




We're soooo used to that. Just another day in paradise.


----------



## chavosaur (Feb 12, 2015)

Ho shit, I got a Newspaper


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Feb 11, 2015)

You may have noticed this morning that we have re-instated the old medal system in regards to postcount. 
In case you've forgotten, or if you weren't around when the system was in place, your medal count is directly related to your postcount. 
For an explanation of these ranks, take a look at the wiki. 

Thank you Costello, tj_cool, Minox, and others for making this change possible. 

_I for one appreciate the visible e-peen_


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Feb 12, 2015)

chavosaur said:


> Ho shit, I got a Newspaper




I have it on good authority that one of the newspapers has a gun in it. 
The rest have poop. 
Reach in and tell us what you got!


----------



## the_randomizer (Feb 12, 2015)

I didn't even know we had medals in the past   Not that I'm complaining, mind you


----------



## BlackWizzard17 (Feb 12, 2015)

I like medals but what do number of postings really do in the long run if people could just post constantly off topic. Wouldn't it fit more to the amount of 'likes' you receive.


----------



## pwsincd (Feb 12, 2015)

3 years 9 months 15 days * 9.425 = 13,064 = 3 medals . your so lucky .:/


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Feb 12, 2015)

BlackWizzard17 said:


> I like medals but what do number of postings really do in the long run if people could just post constantly off topic. Wouldn't it fit more to the amount of 'likes' you receive.




Have you seen how many likes off-topic comments, jokes, and memes get?


----------



## the_randomizer (Feb 12, 2015)

pwsincd said:


> 3 years 9 months 15 days * 9.425 = 13,064 = 3 medals . you're so lucky .:/


 

I do what I can


----------



## pwsincd (Feb 12, 2015)

as we have all observed


----------



## Costello (Feb 12, 2015)

behold the One Medal

we will be adding more ranks to reflect higher post counts... in the old days we had nobody over 10 000 posts so it didn't make sense... but it does now.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Feb 12, 2015)

_One medal to rule them all, in in the darkness bind them_


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Feb 12, 2015)

< 3


----------



## AceWarhead (Feb 12, 2015)

Woah, it's been ages since I saw these. Didn't these disappear after migrating to a new web engine, and after the hacking?


----------



## Escape (Feb 12, 2015)

Lol, didn't even notice they were removed. When did that happen?
Edit: just noticed I have the most medals here, what do I win?


----------



## Minox (Feb 12, 2015)

Escape said:


> Lol, didn't even notice they were removed. When did that happen?


It happened when the forum software was switched from IPB to XenForo.


----------



## AsPika2219 (Feb 12, 2015)

Oh.....yeah! Medal is back!!!


----------



## Nathan Drake (Feb 12, 2015)

Escape said:


> Lol, didn't even notice they were removed. When did that happen?
> Edit: just noticed I have the most medals here, what do I win?


Nothing because it isn't the volume of medals that counts, but the type. After type, the number does matter. So number matters, just less so than type.


----------



## Drak0rex (Feb 12, 2015)

Yaay, an arbitrary forum feature. Meanwhile putting @ before someone's name is dodgy at best...


----------



## Nathan Drake (Feb 12, 2015)

Drak0rex said:


> Yaay, an arbitrary forum feature. Meanwhile putting @ before someone's name is dodgy at best...


To be fair, rarely is there reason to mention somebody in a post in a way that they need to see it. At worst, you just message them if it's something you think they should see. All of the times I've used the feature, it has worked as well, so there's that.


----------



## BORTZ (Feb 12, 2015)

Costello said:


> behold the One Medal
> 
> we will be adding more ranks to reflect higher post counts... in the old days we had nobody over 10 000 posts so it didn't make sense... but it does now.


Heye! shaunj66 has one... But he's been absent since late 2013...


----------



## YayMii (Feb 12, 2015)

Wow, how long has it been since then? I wasn't expecting a fancy blue medal...


----------



## Veho (Feb 12, 2015)

e-peen indicators  Medals!  



Vulpes Abnocto said:


> No. You are not a beautiful and unique snowflake.


I don't think he wanted his own custom medal, I think he wanted custom GBAtemp-specific gaming-themed medals instead of the custom medally-looking ones we all know and love. 

And the answer is still no


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Feb 11, 2015)

You may have noticed this morning that we have re-instated the old medal system in regards to postcount. 
In case you've forgotten, or if you weren't around when the system was in place, your medal count is directly related to your postcount. 
For an explanation of these ranks, take a look at the wiki. 

Thank you Costello, tj_cool, Minox, and others for making this change possible. 

_I for one appreciate the visible e-peen_


----------



## JoostinOnline (Feb 12, 2015)

I saw that and I couldn't remember if they had been gone, or if I hadn't noticed it.


----------



## redact (Feb 12, 2015)

Niiice.  Missed those medals


----------



## VatoLoco (Feb 12, 2015)

chavosaur said:


> Ho shit, I got a Newspaper



that one is extra cool, cuz its an animated gif.
look for a minute or three and a little mouse will peek its head out.


----------



## Minox (Feb 12, 2015)

VatoLoco said:


> that one is extra cool, cuz its an animated gif.
> look for a minute or three and a little mouse will peek its head out.


The mouse is a myth. You're just trying to confuse all the newcomers!



Spoiler



:3


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Feb 12, 2015)

yes...now we need the 3DS / NDS scene release feed that the temp used to have on the homepage...I miss being able to discuss about individual releases

then the temp will be back! it's not the same yet. ._.


----------



## Aeter (Feb 12, 2015)

Vulpes Abnocto said:


> It's just gold leaf.....


And just paper underneath...


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Feb 12, 2015)

Now all we need is :tom: and the Temp will be complete


----------



## shakirmoledina (Feb 12, 2015)

wow that's like nostalgic - so radicule (lol)
we could also have seniorship medalling system.

Wouldn't this system promote more useless posters but also add to those loners who hesitate to ask or answer.


----------



## Vipera (Feb 12, 2015)

In case you dislike the medals system, I made this for Stylish: https://userstyles.org/styles/110334/gbatemp-no-ranks

Nothing personal, it just looks like crap on Dark theme.


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Feb 12, 2015)

Yay.

I don't think they fit in very well with the XenForo skin design-wise though. They were designed for the old v3 skin and now they just look kind of... dated. They could use an overhaul.

They also have an ugly white fringe on the dark skin.


----------



## Gahars (Feb 12, 2015)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> Now all we need is :tom: and the Temp will be complete


 

That'd have to be a pretty tiny shlong if it's going to fit.


----------



## Sicklyboy (Feb 12, 2015)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> Now all we need is :tom: and the Temp will be complete


 

Not before we get :sickly:


----------



## Veho (Feb 12, 2015)

Sicklyboy said:


> Not before we get :sickly:


Not before we get :veho:


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Feb 12, 2015)

Medal!!!!!!!! Ahhhhhh!!! Now bring back public member no.


----------



## Sicklyboy (Feb 12, 2015)

Veho said:


> Not before we get :veho:


 

I was gonna say I've got seniority over dildo-head but... no, not by 3 days.

Then there's you.  Old geezer with your 2006 join date and all.



Spoiler


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Feb 12, 2015)

Mchief298 said:


> Medal!!!!!!!! Ahhhhhh!!! Now bring back public member no.



You are member number 86170.
(it's on your profile URL)


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Feb 12, 2015)

Sicklyboy said:


> I was gonna say I've got seniority over dildo-head but... no, not by 3 days.
> 
> Then there's you. Old geezer with your 2006 join date and all.
> 
> ...


 

And I have more posts and likes than you scrub ;O;O;O;O;


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Feb 12, 2015)

Vulpes Abnocto said:


> You are member number 86170.
> (it's on your profile URL)



I know.. But it's not where it used to be, and that's what makes me sad.


----------



## Sicklyboy (Feb 12, 2015)

Vulpes Abnocto said:


> You are member number 86170.
> (it's on your profile URL)


 

I do agree though that _at some point in the non-immediate future_ having a "Member no. ####" field on the nameplate would be neat rather than needing to hit the URL to see it.

All in due time 



Tom Bombadildo said:


> And I have more posts and likes than you scrub ;O;O;O;O;


 

Well, uh, I'm following more people than you are.

Edit - I double posted.  wtf is wrong with me.  Literal Hitler right here.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Feb 12, 2015)

Veho said:


> Not before we get :veho:



Oi! I don't want to hear it, I asked for an emote years ago, got permission from the artist and everything.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Feb 11, 2015)

You may have noticed this morning that we have re-instated the old medal system in regards to postcount. 
In case you've forgotten, or if you weren't around when the system was in place, your medal count is directly related to your postcount. 
For an explanation of these ranks, take a look at the wiki. 

Thank you Costello, tj_cool, Minox, and others for making this change possible. 

_I for one appreciate the visible e-peen_


----------



## Sicklyboy (Feb 12, 2015)

Vulpes Abnocto said:


> Oi! I don't want to hear it, I asked for an emote years ago, got permission from the artist and everything.


 

Whoa man, chill, I can already feel the


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Feb 12, 2015)

Sicklyboy said:


> Whoa man, chill, I can already feel the




If I was mad I would have used a different emote


----------



## Sicklyboy (Feb 12, 2015)

Vulpes Abnocto said:


> If I was mad I would have used a different emote


 

I don't know if we would be able to use that salt one (at least easily) because apparently it's a twitch.tv emote.  Back to the drawing board.


----------



## vayanui8 (Feb 13, 2015)

nice, looks like it fixed the issue with everyone showing up as a newbie as well


----------



## The Catboy (Feb 13, 2015)

I just noticed the badges are back and this pleases me. Also I am a Glaceon now, someone make me an emote!


----------



## BORTZ (Feb 13, 2015)

I asked and I received


----------



## Qtis (Feb 13, 2015)

What a time to be alive! Imma be training my friend living under the paper.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Feb 13, 2015)

Qtis said:


> What a time to be alive! Imma be training my friend living under the paper.


 
Go for the eyes Boo! _GO FOR THE EYES! *RRAAAAASSSSK!!!!*_


----------



## air2004 (Feb 13, 2015)

I forgot about these


----------



## SickPuppy (Feb 13, 2015)

Can an admin or supervisor please change mine to look like this one 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'd surely win the dick waving contest with a medal like this one.


----------



## gudenau (Mar 18, 2015)

Could you add the medal info to the help page?


----------

